# Do you keep your guitar in a stand or case and why?



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 9, 2012)

I noticed my fretboard (ebony) kept drying in my case so now it's out on the stand and it seems that the drying out has slowed significantly. 

So was curious as to who here keeps them where and why.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 9, 2012)

i keep it out during the day when i am home and practicing

at night or when i am out i put it in the case to slow down the string decay process


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 9, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i keep it out during the day when i am home and practicing
> 
> at night or when i am out i put it in the case to slow down the string decay process


 I like that idea.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 9, 2012)

Case, because it came with it and it's the least obtrusive way to store it. Plus, it's the safest place and protects it from the elements. The summer heat can be atrocious and often very humid and stormy, so there's also air-conditioning going to cool the place, so there's even more humidity around in addition to the juxtaposition of hot and cold. Winter is better, but the air-conditioning to heat the place dries the place out more than it usually is.

That, and _fucking dust_. ARGH


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 9, 2012)

Dayn said:


> Case, because it came with it and it's the least obtrusive way to store it. Plus, it's the safest place and protects it from the elements. The summer heat can be atrocious and often very humid and stormy, so there's also air-conditioning going to cool the place, so there's even more humidity around in addition to the juxtaposition of hot and cold. Winter is better, but the air-conditioning to heat the place dries the place out more than it usually is.
> 
> That, and _fucking dust_. ARGH


 Isn't humidity good for the wood though? I know acoustics like it (but our strings hate it )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

I live right by the water so the weather here is super mild (usually) and not very humid, so I keep my guitars on stands or on top of a bed.


----------



## Ploatic (Jun 9, 2012)

Like everyone is saying, it depends on the surroundings.
I keep my guitars on stands. I've been recording a lot lately, and I sure don't want to record, then get up, put it in the case, switch to another guitar/my bass, record with that one, get up and put it away, then switch, I just keep them on a stand that can fit a few of them and I keep it next to me  Its summer now, but the room is in the basement, so its cooler, but not cold, everything's fine like that for me.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine have been in the stand, but my V my go in the case tonight. It's kinda humid.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 9, 2012)

Case... MA weather/humidity is a bitch! Plus I'm really cheap when it comes to replacing strings.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 9, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Isn't humidity good for the wood though? I know acoustics like it (but our strings hate it )


Not in the sub-tropics in storm season. Humidity is at 100%, heat over 35 celsius, and despite keeping my guitar in its case in a closed room, the rosewood fingerboard felt so wet I was afraid to play it. Even the whole house felt damp.


----------



## speedy thrash (Jun 9, 2012)

I keep mine on a stand for easy access and I only have one hard case, but it's not freakishly humid where I am and my strings and necks seem fine (one guitar has had over year without neck adjustment and still has no problems).


----------



## MrRCJ (Jun 9, 2012)

The only time any of my guitars are on a stand is when I'm playing them and whenever they aren't being playing there in a case. I use to keep them all on stands for the most part. Now I keep one of those silica gel packs in each case and keep them stood vertically. Since doing that it seams that I don't have to make as many adjustments as I use to. I recommend giving this a try for anyone who stores there guitars where it's humid.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 9, 2012)

I have all my guitars hanging on the wall GC style. Also, my studio/the room in my house that I call "The Studio" is climate controlled. 72 Degrees Fahrenheit, 50% humidity. At all times. Every day of the year.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I have all my guitars hanging on the wall GC style. Also, my studio/the room in my house that I call "The Studio" is climate controlled. 72 Degrees Fahrenheit, 50% humidity. At all times. Every day of the year.


 
Need a room mate? lmao 

Seriously though I have mine out only when I play them due to kids. But, if I'm on a tear with a certain guitar I may leave it out. Silica packs work wonders but if you're in a terribly dry spot like arizona a humidifier may be your bet. All depends on the climate where you live on that note.


----------



## Mehnike (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a 5 guitar stand where I keep my main 2 player guitars along with some of my cheaper guitars that I never bought with a case. By the end of the day, I throw a towel over them to shield the dust. 
The guitars I dropped the bigger bucks on are stored in their cases to preserve strings and of course their lavish scent. Usually store them stacked flat on the floor.
And there's always a single guitar stand within arms reach so I can quickly sit a guitar down when recording or at the computer.....


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 10, 2012)

I leave all my guitars out on display on a guitar stand for 7 guitars. The 24/7 AC keeps them comfortable. It's also a cool way to show off my guitars to whoever walks pass my room.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jun 10, 2012)

Case is the only place for my guitars. The ones that are junk, but look fun, get to stay out of the cases.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine are all on wall stands in a row next to my PC. Looks neat that way


----------



## LudoCluedo (Jun 10, 2012)

+1 for stands. Only for the eye candy\ease of just grabbing one. The dust and shorter life of strings sucks though.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 10, 2012)

My place is really dusty and I have just one stand, so mostly they're all in their cases when I'm not playing them.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine are all out on stands...

The Diamond by Aria has been that way for over 20 years and plays like a muthaf*#ka... I just love to look at them!!


----------



## Drew (Jun 10, 2012)

All of my electrics are in a rack stand, except for whichever one I happen to be playing the most at the moment, which I leave on a stand next to my amp. When they're out, it's much easier to grab any of them to play for a few moments, and what's the sense of having a guitar if you're not going to play it?

The one exception is my acoustic. An electric I don't care if it gets knocked over or gets a few dings, but an acoustic could very easily get destroyed. So, I leave that one in its case when it's not getting played.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 10, 2012)

I generally keep mine in the stands in the day but at night I put my V-1 ATX away. My acoustic I keep on the stand 24/7 anyway. That's why I have Elixers on it . 

The ONLY time both go in a case or gig bag for me is the winter. We heat our house with a wood stove and anyone who has ones knows your house will feel like summer, and dust goes EVERYWHERE.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 10, 2012)

I keep all mine on stands or leaning up against something lol. I have my wall covered in hangers now which has been nice because before that i had my floor littered with stands.

The only time i use cases is when i take the guitars somewhere. Occasionally ill store one im not using in a case though.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 10, 2012)

My guitar always stays in the same room, so it doesn't really experience any climate/humidity changes. I keep it on a stand for ease of access. My acoustic stays in its hard case though.


----------



## FireInside (Jun 10, 2012)

Stand. I have most of my guitars and both of my basses in a Multi guitar stand in my studio so depending on my mood the ones I play most are available. The ones that aren't played often are left in their cases.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 10, 2012)

Also have it hanging on the wall GC style. I'd love to get a rack or stands but my son is rambunctious and can be clumsy..he also loves playing with Daddy's guitars. He doesn't pay any mind if it's hanging though. Sometimes I'll get in the habit of leaving it in the case but I find I play a lot more if it's available by reach and I see it hanging there all lonely..


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 11, 2012)

Case... my stuff is too valuable to me to just leave lying around. I think it preserves the strings a little better too. In the case of my bass (a USA Cirrus) a set of strings costs about $35 and I like them sounding bright for as long as possible.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 11, 2012)

MrRCJ said:


> Now I keep one of those silica gel packs



Silica gel packs didn't work for me..Some strings from the loomis i used to own got rusty.Since then,all of my guitars are out of their cases


----------



## no_dice (Jun 11, 2012)

I keep all of mine in their cases when I'm not playing them. Whether or not it is any better for them, I don't know, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 11, 2012)

Stand, the ac runs all the time and i live alone. Oh and no pets.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 11, 2012)

Wall hangers. Keeps them off the floor so they can't get knocked over and at easy reach so I'm not digging them out of cases


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jun 11, 2012)

Stands because I play my guitars every day lol


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 11, 2012)

One guitar and one bass on stands next to me in the studio. The rest of the kids in their cases in an undisclosed location.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 11, 2012)

Both. Ones that I use regularly tend to get left on stands, the others cased.

As I rent I can't put wall racks up. Maybe one day...


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 11, 2012)

Always in hard cases, we had a bunch of huge earthquakes here and a bookcase fell on one of my hardcases and dented the shit out of it, luckily the guitar was ok, if it had been on a stand it would be toast!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2012)

Stand. Easy access.  

Nothing exists in my house in close enough proximity to my guitars to break them, but I guess you never REALLY know.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 11, 2012)

Stand so I'm more likely to use it when I have 5 mins spare, rather than removing from case, playing, returning to case, returning case to its place among the others.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 12, 2012)

She's a mighty close.....dat dar poll!

I have to cheat a little. I have a 5 way stand where I keep the jazz and the 4 ibbys. But I keep the 5 string bass in a gig bag next to them.


----------



## brector (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep mine in their cases

-Brian


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 12, 2012)

Right now it's a tie at 30 30haha.


----------



## Uvator (Jun 12, 2012)

Keep mine on stands but my house has AC so its all cool  i usually just boil my strings sometimes it makes them last 2 or so months longer


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 12, 2012)

Stand/out.

I practice/play/noodle too much too keep them 'locked up'.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow I'm surprised stands are in the lead. I thought cases would dominate here all seem like valid reasons for what everyone on here does though ( Really should of added a "both" category).


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Inside the case.

Can't do it on a stand because my dogs an idiot and my cats a moron and they'll end up knocking it over, setting of the glassbreak sensor of my home security system.

How fun that is.


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 21, 2012)

All of my guitars are in cases, except my bass which I got for free  (Some old PB-100 Memphis bass)


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 21, 2012)

Good to keep on the stand. My practice might be broken up into 3 or 4 sessions a day. Dragging out the case, taking out the guitar, plugging it in, unplugging it, putting it back in the case, etc. Sounds like a lot of damn time that could be spent practicing.


----------



## mortbopet (Jun 21, 2012)

i always keep my guitars and basses out. We have a very dull climate for humans, but for guitars and instruments, it seems to be perfect (not that hot nor cold, and the same with the humidity). I enjoy looking at my instruments, and hate the idea, that i have to store away those things which i have spent so much time to acquire.


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 21, 2012)

I have 3 on a 3-way stand, and my bass and my 7-string on wall hangers (which I guess are like stands in the sense that it provides faster access than opening a case).


----------

